# Sequentielle Datei lesen und schreiben



## RolandM (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine sequentielle Datei zeilenweise einlesen, bestimmte Informationen filtern (das soll erst mal keine Rolle spielen) und diese wiederum in eine zweite Datei schreiben. Wie sieht so was in Java prinzipiell aus?


----------



## mr-gurke (24. Mrz 2009)

Java abstrahiert Ein- und Ausgabe in Streams. Streams sind verschiedene Objekte, die entweder für input oder output Streams sind. Quellen und Ziele für Streams sind z.B. Dateien, die Konsole, Netzwerkverbindungen, ...
Die eigentliche Verarbeitung der Daten ist unabhängig von der Quelle. D.h. du kannst dein Programm mit verschiedensten Ein- und Ausgabequellen nutzen.
Gut erklärt ist das Konzept unter: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14.3 Stream-Klassen und Reader/Writer am Beispiel von Dateien


----------



## homer65 (24. Mrz 2009)

Mal ein kurzes Beispiel zum einlesen:

```
File file = new File("datei.txt");
		try
		{
			Reader reader = new FileReader(file);
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(reader);
			String satz = br.readLine();
			while (satz != null)
			{
...
				satz = br.readLine();
			}
```


----------



## RolandM (24. Mrz 2009)

Wie kann ich den "satz" in eine zweite Datei schreiben?


----------



## homer65 (24. Mrz 2009)

Ok, also auch die Ausgabe:

```
BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(new File("ausgabe.txt"),true));
        bw.write("ein satz");
```


----------



## RolandM (24. Mrz 2009)

Danke für alle Tipps, ich werd's mal versuchen.


----------

